

Data Visualization Yarn: Mr. Penumbra's Book Store - wallflower
http://robinsloan.com/mr-penumbra

======
stralep
____*SPOILER

I really like this. I was hoping that it is true. Acknowledgments shattered
that :)

~~~
ronaldj
You mean the database shards didn't give it away? :P

~~~
stralep
I've noticed now... Thanks :)

